# CLITS mountain bike reunion ride?



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2013)

Any of the original CLITS (non CLITS also welcome) out there interested in getting together for a ride?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 21, 2013)

Love this movie quote, "I am the master of the CLIT" hopefully Kevin Smith makes another funny movie soon.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm down.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm gonna be riding Nass tomorrow morning...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2013)

We ride all the time together, you need to get up on facebook for the rides.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna be riding Nass tomorrow morning...



I going to the beach around 9, can do a 5:30 am start time if you want?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I going to the beach around 9, can do a 5:30 am start time if you want?



Negative


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Love this movie quote, "I am the master of the CLIT" hopefully Kevin Smith makes another funny movie soon.



Guess no one has seen the Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> We ride all the time together, you need to get up on facebook for the rides.



not in a million years. I would rather ride alone than take part in that FB crap


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2013)

what time & what kind of mileage and pace?

Just got back from vacation and have not been on the bike for close to 2 weeks.


----------



## Nick (Jun 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Guess no one has seen the Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.



Long time ago!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powhunter (Jun 23, 2013)

We should do a ride out of the SF one night then  drink some brews


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> what time & what kind of mileage and pace?
> 
> Just got back from vacation and have not been on the bike for close to 2 weeks.



Sorry, I didn't see this until now.  I ended up doing a mellow pace and only got about 10 miles in.  I stopped to do some TM, so I didn't have the time to get in the 13-14 I had planned on.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, I didn't see this until now.  I ended up doing a mellow pace and only got about 10 miles in.  I stopped to do some TM, so I didn't have the time to get in the 13-14 I had planned on.



That would have been perfect. Sounds just like the ride I did Sat morning including the TM.


----------

